# A2Z Field Services losing Fannie Mae???



## Angella3000 (Sep 1, 2016)

We have been working with a company that gets work from A2Z recently but their volume is dropping fast..They tell others that Fannie Mae is just not giving them volume anymore...IS A2Z on their way out the door? Or is this something happening all over? 
Company I work for is Barry Staley Maintenance LLC who gets their work from A2Z. I have no issue with either one of these companies, but I see some threads saying stay away from A2Z that they are losing work. And I dont want to ruin relationship with other company as they seem to have work from several others to keep me going right now. BUT A2Z was better paying customer of theirs and it worries me...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If A2Z was one of your better paying clients you should be worried! VERY worried!:vs_sad:


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

Look for more work in this business font put all the eggs in one basket, sorry look for other work too


----------



## Angella3000 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Help*

where is a good place to start? I talked to MCS lately, BUT they only wanna pay for LOW PAYING inspections..Like $6 a piece...OMG....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Angella3000 said:


> where is a good place to start? I talked to MCS lately, BUT they only wanna pay for LOW PAYING inspections..Like $6 a piece...OMG....



That's double the $3.00 most pay! :vs_smile:


----------



## Mil6440 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello 
We are starting a property preservation business and want some input on A2Z and any other companies that may be good to work with out of South Carolina. 
Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## Northeast (11 mo ago)

A2Z is losing all their contracts. Alti was first to go. Never let any vendors no No work from them for 8 weeks JUst cancelled contract. Stay away. No


----------



## Northeast (11 mo ago)

Worked for them for 5 years Miserable for a client More money to be made at Mc
Donalds flipping burgers. Their constant penalties and Vendor Managers are not worth the time or effort They let all vendors hang out to dry. Never once told anyone that they lost ALTIsource Or Hud/fnma. Was good before covid But they feed off the Vendors with Penalties I wouldnt waste my time with these clowns


----------



## Northeast (11 mo ago)

STAY AWAY They are the worst. Just a bunch of crooks. The vendor managers dont know the difference between a downspout and a gutter Too many pickle smoochers


----------

